# 1st boat. Just bought a Tanzer 7.5



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey everyone. My wife and I bought out first boat a week ago. It's a tanzer 7.5 with a shoal keel in great shape. 

We've spent alot of time on and around the great lakes so we decided to give sailing a shot. A friend of ours own a 21st sloop we've been out on a few times and he's going to help us get staeted as well.

I've got a few gel coat touch ups to do and a dingy to buy before we launch it. I also seem to have lost half the turnbuckle (the right term?) for the forestay. Are these pieces of hardware fairly generic that I could order online or would the ones I have for my tanzer be specific to them like the way car parts are model specific? At any rate we can't wait to get her in the lake!


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds like a nice first boat. You won't be able to step the mast until you get the piece for the forestay turnbuckle, if you take the other piece off and into a chandlery or rigging supply, they should be able to match the threads and get you what you need. They're not generic, but not specific either, it depends on cable diameter. And you don't really need a dinghy to launch it.. : )


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Good for you! Thats a cool boat and you and the wife are in for some fun times. Great new social life and new friends in your future.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. No dingy needed technically but I think my wife wants "options" just in case lol. We don't live anywhere near a chandlery so we would have to order the part online. Maybe I will try calling some and see if they have someone there who would know off hand. Looking forward to browsing the forum!


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats, and welcome to the asylum!


----------

